# losing my...



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

mind.
Bought a great looking new Dual frame and had my LBS build it up. Now noticed two indentations, approx. 1" long, running up and down on the seat tube where the FD is clamped. Were these there at manufacture (to help seat the FD) and I just didn't notice them or did my LBS reallllly screw up?
JAM


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

They are normal.


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

*losing my....*

dnalsaam, 
REALLY appreciate the answer. I did not see them before I had it built up and I thought "CRAP!!!!" if they dented it!
JAM


----------

